# Grooming Tools



## Dee Dee

If you were to get one quality pair of scissors to trim your dog with (whole body) any suggestions? (somewhat within a budget) The recent post here about brushes and combs helped me make those decisions but still undecided about the scissors....and would chunkers work better than scissors? 

So far in my cart are the CC face buttercomb and 20 mm wood pin brush.


----------



## krandall

Dee Dee said:


> If you were to get one quality pair of scissors to trim your dog with (whole body) any suggestions? (somewhat within a budget) The recent post here about brushes and combs helped me make those decisions but still undecided about the scissors....and would chunkers work better than scissors?
> 
> So far in my cart are the CC face buttercomb and 20 mm wood pin brush.


On the advice of several professional groomers I know, I buy my shears (and thinning shears) at Sally's Beauty. They are EXTREMELY sharp (I've cut myself with them more than once, and not even felt it... just seen blood running, knew I HADN'T cut the dog and went looking for which finger I sliced! ) and also quite inexpensive. I am SURE I paid less than $20 for mine, and it could have been under $10. After 7 years of using them for sanitary and foot trims on all of them, and two full haircuts on Pixel, they are getting dull enough that the last time I cut myself, I felt it. Probably not the BEST way to determine blade sharpness, but, hey! :laugh: So I am planning on getting a new pair soon. I use the thinning shears to get rid of any choppiness left by the straight shears.

I treated myself to a more expensive pair of curved shears at the national specialty a couple of years ago, and they are very helpful for trimming neat feet. But they were a LOT more expensive (and DEFINITELY not "top of the line"!!!) and I don't think they re at all necessary to get you started. I know a lot of pros who prefer straight shears, even for doing feet.

There are different blade lengths, so pick up different styles and see what feels good in your hand. Even though, for a woman, I've got fairly large hands, I like the shorter blades. I feel I can control them better around small body parts... especially near Pixel's eyes. (of course, the other two don't get any facial trimming)


----------



## Dee Dee

LOL Karen I'm not sure if that method of testing sharpness will catch on but it's very effective! 

Very glad to hear I can get a low cost pair of good scissors there is a Sally's not far from here. I already have a shorter pair that seem to work ok but I've only been brave enough to do bangs and feet so far so would take a long time for whole body. It sounds sort of like painting, bigger brushes for large areas and smaller brushes for detail work  

So you get your thinning shears there too? Anything to consider, spacing or size or ?

What all are your most used items in your grooming bag? Is a slicker important also I have a couple but inexpensive and although work OK not great.


----------



## KarMar

The slicker is a godsend. We got a nice and soft one at a show that has a handle that can change positions, which makes brushing at odd angles a lot easier. It works at mats quickly but very gently, and it cuts the leg-brushing time in half. While not necessary, a good one can make a world of difference.


----------



## Dee Dee

What brand and style Sophie? I have two that work OK I don't know if there are ones that work better or not but mine are not real expensive ones so am guessing there is. Just not sure what kind to get or if it will be much better than what I already have?


----------



## KarMar

I don't remember the brand. It was from a show vendor, and we have one this weekend that he will be at. I'll get the brand from him. If you are interested and can't find it online, I can grab one for you and ship it your way (and if you don't like it, I'll take it back  ) It's not the highest end slicker, but it's the perfect softness and has survived a couple pretty aggressive grooming sprees and it's pretty common among exhibitors here.


----------



## Sheri

Sophie, I didn't know ANY slickers were soft! I'd love a photo and the information on yours, too. Maybe the guy at the show will have business cards you could get and share with us? 

Tucker is getting more and more sensitive about his lower legs and feet being messed with the older he gets. (I wonder if that is purely age related?) Anyway, he really HATES me to use the CC comb I've always used, but really prefers for me to use the slicker. However, I am very conscious of how it could scratch so always run it over my hand first, each stroke. I'l love to find a soft one. 

I've got a CC wood pin brush, but he doesn't like it any better than the comb, and it doesn't do a very good job on the feet, anyway.


----------



## Dee Dee

Wow Sophie that is so nice of you! I would love for you to pick me up one if you are sure you dont' mind. Will PM you my address, do you take PayPal? I'm sure I won't have to send it back! 

Interesting about Tucker not liking it the older he gets Sheri. I seem to recall Hallie doing the same thing a little. I think we all get more impatient the older we get lol. 

Has he always hated the CC comb or just lately?


----------



## Heather's

I would be lost without my Oscar Frank Universal slicker! I use it every day. The groomer used it so I bought it. I had tried several different ones in the past, but this works the best for me. The slicker is not expensive. The handle is plastic so I always keep an extra one. Once I had the handle break after several months use. It works great on mats too.


----------



## krandall

Dee Dee said:


> LOL Karen I'm not sure if that method of testing sharpness will catch on but it's very effective!
> 
> Very glad to hear I can get a low cost pair of good scissors there is a Sally's not far from here. I already have a shorter pair that seem to work ok but I've only been brave enough to do bangs and feet so far so would take a long time for whole body. It sounds sort of like painting, bigger brushes for large areas and smaller brushes for detail work
> 
> So you get your thinning shears there too? Anything to consider, spacing or size or ?
> 
> What all are your most used items in your grooming bag? Is a slicker important also I have a couple but inexpensive and although work OK not great.


My go-to tools for the two in full coat are my two CC Buttercomns, my #5 and my face and feet. For Pixel, my go to is the slicker. She still has enough fine baby coat coming out that that does the best job. I have a cheap Universal slicker that is OK, but is a little large for her in places. I also have a smaller CC slicker that seems to fit herr better. The handle is also angled better for my hand. (though this, I'm sure is very much personal preference). My favorite one was a gift... A Le Pooches. I'm not even sure they are still available, but they were VERY expensive. (around $100). There are extremely similar, very expensive ones being sold by Cherrybrook at the shows now, and I wonder if they are the same thing with a different name. In any case, though I love mine, I don't think I would have bought it for myself. The CC one works fine.

My last go-to tool is my CC wood pin brush. That is what I use when drying all of them. It's easy on the skin and gentle on the hair,, as you blow dry them.


----------



## krandall

Oh, and on the thinning shears, I think I just asked the Sally's people for a recommendation. But since I think you said the person who has groomed Sophie in the past is a friend, why don't. You ask her? I don't want to lead you wrong, and there are no marks on mine saying what they are.


----------



## Dee Dee

Wow these brushes and whatnot can be astronimically expensive! I had no idea. I may just use a fork! 

Thanks for the great tips both of you! I'm anxious to try out the new stuff I especially am anxious to see how much easier it will be on Sophie than what I am using now (which isn't real bad).

I can't ask my groomer about the thinning shears because she would be upset I want to do it myself LOL! She's a good friend and likes to reciprocate for the photos...but I worry now about any stress for the little miss. Plus more convenient to just give a trim anytime at home.


----------



## Heather's

I also love the CC wooden pin brush that Sheri recommended. Works great to smooth the coat out. I purchased the large brush although the smaller one probably would have been a better size.


----------



## Layla's Mom

Sheri said:


> Sophie, I didn't know ANY slickers were soft! I'd love a photo and the information on yours, too. Maybe the guy at the show will have business cards you could get and share with us?
> 
> Tucker is getting more and more sensitive about his lower legs and feet being messed with the older he gets. (I wonder if that is purely age related?) Anyway, he really HATES me to use the CC comb I've always used, but really prefers for me to use the slicker. However, I am very conscious of how it could scratch so always run it over my hand first, each stroke. I'l love to find a soft one.
> 
> I've got a CC wood pin brush, but he doesn't like it any better than the comb, and it doesn't do a very good job on the feet, anyway.


I'd be interested in that slicker brush too. If it does the feet, that would be a godsend!


----------



## Layla's Mom

Heather Glen said:


> I would be lost without my Oscar Frank Universal slicker! I use it every day. The groomer used it so I bought it. I had tried several different ones in the past, but this works the best for me. The slicker is not expensive. The handle is plastic so I always keep an extra one. Once I had the handle break after several months use. It works great on mats too.


I also love my Oscar Frank Universal slicker brush. Use it every day. Purchased mine on Amazon and got the smaller one. Think it would be nice to have both sizes though.


----------



## Pucks104

My go to tools for Leo and Rex are the CC buttercomb #5, face and feet comb and tail comb which I actually use all over after the buttercomb because it will catch little mats that the buttercomb misses. I use a CC wooden pin brush when I blow dry them. I have a couple of CC slicker brushes but have never loved them. I actually use them more on my larger short coated mutts than on the Havs. The slicker works great for them as it catches the undercoat. They shed lots especially the largest, shortest coated one! Rexy is coat blowing this summer and I think if I didn't comb through with a fine tooth comb a couple times each day I would end up with a matted mess. I will be interested in seeing how much matting happens once he is past this stage. I think the challenge with many tools is getting mats before they get big enough to be so tedious to pick out. 
As far as scissors are concerned I have a 7.5" straight shear, a 7.5" inch curved shear and a 7.5" 46 tooth thinning shear made by Monk. I have been using them for 3 years now and the only one that is dulling is the curved shear. I need to find a way to get it sharpened. They were all in the range of $70 at the time I purchased them but I do use them regularly and I figure I will for much of Leo and Rexy's life. Assuming I can find a good way to get them sharpened when they need it. 
There are videos on You Tube that show scissoring selection and grooming of drop coated breeds. I watched one the other day of a guy using thinning shears to do the coat of a drop coated dog. I am going to try some of his techniques with Leo today as I want to shorten his coat a bit. I figure if it goes well then I will have some new techniques to use and if not the hair will need it again in a couple of months. What to lose? Right? Ha! It would be great to get the perfect hair cut and then shut off the growing for a time so you could admire the handiwork for more than a few weeks! Learning to groom yourself takes a bit of time but then you have control over how your dog is handled, how often you.groom, and the style of the coat. I get better each time I give Leo a haircut. The thinning shears will help blend scissor marks. Cut with the direction of the hair rather than across it and this will also help keep the scissor marks to a minimum. I highly recommend watching some videos first. Look for ones on drop coated dogs but even ones on poodles can let you see different scissoring techniques. Then it is a matter of practice. Go slow. You can always take off more hair but it takes awhile for the hair to grow back if you take off more than you want. Not too long but a few weeks. Also you don't have to do the whole dog in one session. If you or Sophie gets tired then stop and do more another time. She might look a bit funny until you get her done but you are more likely make a mistake if you are tired or she is antsy. I have to admit that there are times when I would like nothing better than to hand Leo and Rexy off to someone else to groom but most of the time I am glad to be able to tend to their grooming needs myself.


----------



## boomana

KarMar said:


> I don't remember the brand. It was from a show vendor, and we have one this weekend that he will be at. I'll get the brand from him. If you are interested and can't find it online, I can grab one for you and ship it your way (and if you don't like it, I'll take it back  ) It's not the highest end slicker, but it's the perfect softness and has survived a couple pretty aggressive grooming sprees and it's pretty common among exhibitors here.


I, too, am very interested in the brand. Lola HATES the comb on her hind legs and all paws, but will tolerate the slicker. It's also my go to for mats just starting to form. I have a CC one right now, which, btw, is also the cat's favorite.


----------



## Sheri

Dee Dee said:


> Interesting about Tucker not liking it the older he gets Sheri. I seem to recall Hallie doing the same thing a little. I think we all get more impatient the older we get lol.
> 
> Has he always hated the CC comb or just lately?


It is interesting to read that about Hallie's feet, too. No, Tucker doesn't hate the CC comb, just when it is used on his feet. He doesn't like ANYthing on his feet, just the comb bothers him the most there. He's fine with being combed anywhere else. And it didn't use to bother him. Just this last couple of years.


----------



## Sheri

boomana said:


> I, too, am very interested in the brand. Lola HATES the comb on her hind legs and all paws, but will tolerate the slicker. It's also my go to for mats just starting to form. I have a CC one right now, which, btw, is also the cat's favorite.


Another one that hates the comb on her feet! Isn't that interesting? I'm thinking it has to be because there isn't a lot of meat on those lower legs and feet to cushion the comb's tines. But, must be age related for Tucker, since it didn't use to bother him.


----------



## krandall

Pucks104 said:


> My go to tools for Leo and Rex are the CC buttercomb #5, face and feet comb and tail comb which I actually use all over after the buttercomb because it will catch little mats that the buttercomb misses. I use a CC wooden pin brush when I blow dry them. I have a couple of CC slicker brushes but have never loved them. I actually use them more on my larger short coated mutts than on the Havs. The slicker works great for them as it catches the undercoat. They shed lots especially the largest, shortest coated one! Rexy is coat blowing this summer and I think if I didn't comb through with a fine tooth comb a couple times each day I would end up with a matted mess. I will be interested in seeing how much matting happens once he is past this stage. I think the challenge with many tools is getting mats before they get big enough to be so tedious to pick out.
> As far as scissors are concerned I have a 7.5" straight shear, a 7.5" inch curved shear and a 7.5" 46 tooth thinning shear made by Monk. I have been using them for 3 years now and the only one that is dulling is the curved shear. I need to find a way to get it sharpened. They were all in the range of $70 at the time I purchased them but I do use them regularly and I figure I will for much of Leo and Rexy's life. Assuming I can find a good way to get them sharpened when they need it.
> There are videos on You Tube that show scissoring selection and grooming of drop coated breeds. I watched one the other day of a guy using thinning shears to do the coat of a drop coated dog. I am going to try some of his techniques with Leo today as I want to shorten his coat a bit. I figure if it goes well then I will have some new techniques to use and if not the hair will need it again in a couple of months. What to lose? Right? Ha! It would be great to get the perfect hair cut and then shut off the growing for a time so you could admire the handiwork for more than a few weeks! Learning to groom yourself takes a bit of time but then you have control over how your dog is handled, how often you.groom, and the style of the coat. I get better each time I give Leo a haircut. The thinning shears will help blend scissor marks. Cut with the direction of the hair rather than across it and this will also help keep the scissor marks to a minimum. I highly recommend watching some videos first. Look for ones on drop coated dogs but even ones on poodles can let you see different scissoring techniques. Then it is a matter of practice. Go slow. You can always take off more hair but it takes awhile for the hair to grow back if you take off more than you want. Not too long but a few weeks. Also you don't have to do the whole dog in one session. If you or Sophie gets tired then stop and do more another time. She might look a bit funny until you get her done but you are more likely make a mistake if you are tired or she is antsy. I have to admit that there are times when I would like nothing better than to hand Leo and Rexy off to someone else to groom but most of the time I am glad to be able to tend to their grooming needs myself.


Around here, all the multi-day dog shows have someone there sharpening shears while you wait.


----------



## krandall

Sheri said:


> It is interesting to read that about Hallie's feet, too. No, Tucker doesn't hate the CC comb, just when it is used on his feet. He doesn't like ANYthing on his feet, just the comb bothers him the most there. fine with being combed anywhere else. And it didn't use to bother him. Just this last couple of years.


Kodi is funny because it's JUST his left front foot that he objects to being handled. He has done this from the time he was a puppy. It doesn't matter whether it's brushing, combing, doing nails or trimming hair. It's always "Don't mess with the foot!!!!" :laugh:


----------



## Sheri

A few years ago there was a new grooming DVD out by Jodi Murphy. I bought one and have watched it a couple of times. Since I have absolutely no grooming experience and have not even been able to SEE a dog groomed, it was helpful to me. If I get to the point of giving Tucker a short cut I will be watching it again.

https://jodimurphy.net/shop/the-havanese/


----------



## Dee Dee

You guys have me excited to have another go at Sophie now once I get all the fun new grooming toys! 

I think we should have a challenge, everyone take before photos of their dogs then attempt to groom and see the afters. It might make a good coffee table book too lol.

Silly Kodi! LOL! I wonder if the feet are just more sensitive like our hands have a lot of nerves since we use 'em for touchin' stuff. Sophie lets me handle her feet fine but does resist some when I go to comb (can't blame her) so I've been working with her just standing and me holding her foot and touching with the comb, click and treat thing. She's come miles from when I first would bath and groom her on the table where she'd spend her time straining on the loop and reaching her front legs out as far as she could trying to reach a comb or brush she could chew on.  

I'm writing down everyone's suggestions. And Pucks that was a great bunch of info!!!! Very helpful.

Oh and Sheri I love Jodi's videos! I'd love to see full versions. I have watched tons of grooming videos they make it look sooo easy


----------



## KarMar

Everyone who was interested in the slicker:

I went to the vendor who usually has them and he didn't have any with him this go around. It was raining pretty hard, so I wanted to get out of there and didn't check other grooming supplies vendors. If I see them tomorrow, I can pick up a few (they don't break the bank) and will keep any people don't want. Otherwise, I'll keep my eyes peeled for them at future shows.


----------



## Dee Dee

Thanks so much for trying Sophie! I wish we knew the brand so you didn't have to the footwork for us  WOuld you happen to have a photo of yours maybe I can find it online.


----------



## Layla's Mom

krandall said:


> Kodi is funny because it's JUST his left front foot that he objects to being handled. He has done this from the time he was a puppy. It doesn't matter whether it's brushing, combing, doing nails or trimming hair. It's always "Don't mess with the foot!!!!" :laugh:


That is funny!! Layla "HATES" both her front feet being handled. Her right is her most sensitive. Doesn't matter what tool is being used either and I've bought tons and tons of them! I always kinda thought it was her white paws, maybe they were more sensitive or something. She uses them for so much and to her advantage. I swear she knows they get attention. My husband calls them "her tools"! So here it's "Don't mess with the tools!!!" :wink2:


----------



## Eveningpiper

Sheri said:


> A few years ago there was a new grooming DVD out by Jodi Murphy. I bought one and have watched it a couple of times. Since I have absolutely no grooming experience and have not even been able to SEE a dog groomed, it was helpful to me. If I get to the point of giving Tucker a short cut I will be watching it again.
> 
> https://jodimurphy.net/shop/the-havanese/


I bought that video and gave it to my groomer before I even brought Ruby home from the breeder!


----------



## Layla's Mom

Eveningpiper said:


> I bought that video and gave it to my groomer before I even brought Ruby home from the breeder!


Wow, you have an awesome groomer to take the extra time and care! I will be getting that video!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Willow doesn't like a slicker. I think maybe it's just too prickly as she has a thin coat. She doesn't mind her feet being handled at all but she does have a preference on which side of the body she likes to have groomed. She lets me comb and groom the right side but when I turn her to do the left side (I don't have a walk-around table - just a counter), she will try to turn around and present her right side again!


----------



## boomana

Thanks for checking. I'm still interested, even if you can just get the brand name.


----------



## Layla's Mom

Dee Dee said:


> You guys have me excited to have another go at Sophie now once I get all the fun new grooming toys!
> 
> I think we should have a challenge, everyone take before photos of their dogs then attempt to groom and see the afters. It might make a good coffee table book too lol.
> 
> Silly Kodi! LOL! I wonder if the feet are just more sensitive like our hands have a lot of nerves since we use 'em for touchin' stuff. Sophie lets me handle her feet fine but does resist some when I go to comb (can't blame her) so I've been working with her just standing and me holding her foot and touching with the comb, click and treat thing. She's come miles from when I first would bath and groom her on the table where she'd spend her time straining on the loop and reaching her front legs out as far as she could trying to reach a comb or brush she could chew on.
> 
> I'm writing down everyone's suggestions. And Pucks that was a great bunch of info!!!! Very helpful.
> 
> Oh and Sheri I love Jodi's videos! I'd love to see full versions. I have watched tons of grooming videos they make it look sooo easy


I think if some of us did our own grooming, we'd have the "Hav's and "Hav" nots! Couldn't resist, sorry. :wink2:


----------



## Pucks104

Good to know. I'll check for a show close by. The one in Winston-Salem is in December but I think there might be one in Hickory before then,


----------



## KarMar

This is the slicker we use. I thought I had found one version of it in the backwoods of the internet, but there are a couple slight difference that make me think it's either a newer model of the same brush or a completely different brush altogether.

Added an attempt at showing an instance where the rotating head makes things much easier.


----------



## Dee Dee

> I think if some of us did our own grooming, we'd have the "Hav's and "Hav" nots! Couldn't resist, sorry.


ROTFL! I know mine would be a Hav not. Haha.

Thank you Sophie!!!! I will do some searching too I just put your photo into google images but it couldn't find anything. 
Do those darling legs belong to little Nino??


----------



## KarMar

Dee Dee said:


> ROTFL! I know mine would be a Hav not. Haha.
> 
> Thank you Sophie!!!! I will do some searching too I just put your photo into google images but it couldn't find anything.
> Do those darling legs belong to little Nino??


No problem! And yes, he makes for a cooperative little model (seems to be a Hav trend)  The current hair length makes the legs look like a munchkin cat's.


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Willow doesn't like a slicker. I think maybe it's just too prickly as she has a thin coat. She doesn't mind her feet being handled at all but she does have a preference on which side of the body she likes to have groomed. She lets me comb and groom the right side but when I turn her to do the left side (I don't have a walk-around table - just a counter), she will try to turn around and present her right side again!


Two of mine do that too, but I don't think it's because they mind one side being groomed more than the other. I think it's more that they don't like facing the other way on the table. Panda, OTOH, is absolutely a riot. She gives every indication of ENJOYING her "spa treatments. She lies down, on her own, (I didn't teach her... I have failed miserably at teaching my other two to lie down for grooming!!!) I groom one side, then I give her a gentle poke and say, "Other side!" And she gets up and repositions so I can do her other side. The consequence is that I NEVER pull a mat accidentally, because she lays so still, and let's me work carefully. Kodi is pretty terrible about it unless he's in a grooming loop, and even then, he moves enough that HE always ends up pulling against a TINY knot, then you can tell he thinks it's all my fault! :wink2:

Even for nail clipping, Panda hands me each paw like a lady getting a manicure. She's a riot. I've been told that her dad is this easy to groom too, but I thought it was because he's a big-time, on-the-road show dog, who is used to getting major primping daily. Maybe it's genetic! :laugh:


----------



## krandall

KarMar said:


> No problem! And yes, he makes for a cooperative little model (seems to be a Hav trend)  The current hair length makes the legs look like a munchkin cat's.


Just wait a couple of years! kodi's chest hair is so long that I often trim the edges of it by mistake when I'm trimming his feet!


----------



## KarMar

krandall said:


> Two of mine do that too, but I don't think it's because they mind one side being groomed more than the other. I think it's more that they don't like facing the other way on the table. Panda, OTOH, is absolutely a riot. She gives every indication of ENJOYING her "spa treatments. She lies down, on her own, (I didn't teach her... I have failed miserably at teaching my other two to lie down for grooming!!!) I groom one side, then I give her a gentle poke and say, "Other side!" And she gets up and repositions so I can do her other side. The consequence is that I NEVER pull a mat accidentally, because she lays so still, and let's me work carefully. Kodi is pretty terrible about it unless he's in a grooming loop, and even then, he moves enough that HE always ends up pulling against a TINY knot, then you can tell he thinks it's all my fault! :wink2:
> 
> Even for nail clipping, Panda hands me each paw like a lady getting a manicure. She's a riot. I've been told that her dad is this easy to groom too, but I thought it was because he's a big-time, on-the-road show dog, who is used to getting major primping daily. Maybe it's genetic! :laugh:


She and Nino seem to be two peas in a pod. Mario has always hated grooming, and I do him in short bursts. Trimming his nails is a nightmare and we leave bathing to the groomer.

Nino, OTOH, loves the process. I think I have posted about this before, but he closes his eyes in bliss while I'm bathing him, and when I'm doing a final rinse, he nods off. It's one of the more heart melting things he does. He sleeps through his comb outs and has even begun to gently rest his head on my leg when I do top knots. With nail clippings, I sit on the floor and he just settles into my lap, giving each paw I grab without a fuss. I have to give some credit to our breeder; she started introducing them to water very early on, something Mario's didn't bother with. Makes my job a lot easier!


----------



## Sheri

Panda and Nino sound heavenly and too good to be true about their "spa" treatments! What good little puppies! It is fun to read about them and their little ways.


----------



## katscleancutdogs

So I can't recommend any inexpensive shears. The best are Kenchii. They have some very small more affordable ones... their Love line. But Kenchii are by most groomers I know the top choice. I have 3 different models of theirs. I also have used the Geib Gators and Evolution (which I Love, but are quite pricey). 
I highly recommend thinning shears. And chunkers are fine but they dull more quickly than other types of shears. 
For sharpening, if you can't get to a show, send them to Jeff at Northern Tails. He's online. He is very good and reasonably priced. Other than the manufacturer he's who I trust (I have tried a few and most are not worth wasting time or money on).
Jeff also sells so shears at a fair price. 
Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Panda and Nino! Wow! Such perfect doggies! Willow is pretty good, actually. The groomer says she is great to groom. She'll hold still and doesn't fight. Doesn't mind having her feet handled either. She definitely does not go to sleep while being groomed though!


----------



## Dee Dee

Thanks Kats that is great info! I have more searching to do! 

I just got the CC wood pin brush and the buttercomb in my mail box. I have to say I was a little skeptical that either could do significantly better than what I already have but I was wrong. What a difference!


----------



## krandall

KarMar said:


> She and Nino seem to be two peas in a pod. Mario has always hated grooming, and I do him in short bursts. Trimming his nails is a nightmare and we leave bathing to the groomer.
> 
> Nino, OTOH, loves the process. I think I have posted about this before, but he closes his eyes in bliss while I'm bathing him, and when I'm doing a final rinse, he nods off. It's one of the more heart melting things he does. He sleeps through his comb outs and has even begun to gently rest his head on my leg when I do top knots. With nail clippings, I sit on the floor and he just settles into my lap, giving each paw I grab without a fuss. I have to give some credit to our breeder; she started introducing them to water very early on, something Mario's didn't bother with. Makes my job a lot easier!


Except that Pixel and Kodi's breeder DOES bathe the puppies and do nail clipping training when they are very little. So it's not lack of an early start with them Kodi is good about his nails, and he isn't BAD about grooming... Just lets you know how much he'd RATHER you didn't. Pixel is fine about grooming, but an absolute TERROR about her nails. The only way I can get them done is to wrap her in a beach towel, and have Dave hold her down so I can get one foot out at a time, as she struggles to get away. And it's NOT that she's afraid, because the moment you let her out of the towel, she's jumping on you to get her cookie reward! :laugh:


----------



## boomana

I'm on vacation this week, and am re-evaluating lots of things. I just realized that I spend nearly $250 a month on grooming for both my dogs, which is the price of a good dryer. My big objection to grooming has been the time involved, mostly drying, so I just decided to invest in a force dryer. Looking at the Kool Pup as I've read reviews both on this forum and elsewhere, but want see if there are other recommendations before I bite the bullet. I'm also looking at a decent grooming table, with the ability to store away easily must.

When I got Watson, my first dog, I was terrified of grooming him. I'm no longer afraid, except for nails. I've been having Watson's face trimmed, but decided a couple months ago to let it grow out, mostly for curiosity's sake, and because he has a gorgeous coat. 

Never thought I'd join the self grooming group, but here goes.....


----------



## KarMar

boomana said:


> I'm on vacation this week, and am re-evaluating lots of things. I just realized that I spend nearly $250 a month on grooming for both my dogs, which is the price of a good dryer. My big objection to grooming has been the time involved, mostly drying, so I just decided to invest in a force dryer. Looking at the Kool Pup as I've read reviews both on this forum and elsewhere, but want see if there are other recommendations before I bite the bullet. I'm also looking at a decent grooming table, with the ability to store away easily must.
> 
> When I got Watson, my first dog, I was terrified of grooming him. I'm no longer afraid, except for nails. I've been having Watson's face trimmed, but decided a couple months ago to let it grow out, mostly for curiosity's sake, and because he has a gorgeous coat.
> 
> Never thought I'd join the self grooming group, but here goes.....


We use the Master Equipment Versa Table for both at home grooms and shows. It folds down, is super light, and comes with an arm and a noose (which is a necessity for our wild man sometimes). The description says the top is non-slip, but it's pretty hard and not super grippy, so I just bought some cute colored shelf liner at Walmart for a few bucks and cut it to size. I'm looking into buying some sort of caddy that I can rig up to magnetize to the table, because Nino always manages to knock off at least 4 things at shows, but it's not necessary at home. I purchased mine from Amazon because, even without Prime, it's cheaper once shipping is factored in. Pet Edge is nasty with shipping prices.


----------



## Dee Dee

I did a bunch of research and just yesterday ordered this dryer

Amazon.com : Flying Simple Dog Cat Pet 3.0 Hp Hair Grooming Force Dryer with Heater (Purple) : Pet Supplies

I'm sure there are better but I didn't want to spend more than $100. Most didn't have heat and I wanted heat since she shakes after her bath until she gets at least partially dry. This one has 2 heat settings (3 if you include the "none" setting) and 2 speed settings.

We of course got purple! 

Also got this to go with it
Amazon.com : Creation Core Groomers Third Arm Hands Free Pet Force Dryer Stand Professional Stainless Steel Hair Dryer Holder for Grooming Table : Pet Supplies


----------



## boomana

Well, I bought the Kool Pup and the Versa Table as they looked perfect for what I was wanting. Does anyone have an opinion on the hold-a-hose arm? I'd prefer not to spend the money, but if it makes grooming significantly easier, then I'll get it.

Now back to the beginning of this thread to check out scissors.

Can't believe I'm doing this.


----------



## Dee Dee

Awesome. The kool pup was my first choice if it had a heat option I probably would have sprung for it. But Sophie gets too cold when wet and need some heat. I'll be curious to hear how you like it.

Very worth it for you to save on grooming fees! I can't justify as much since our groomer was free (we traded photos of her dogs) but although I was always right there with her for grooming (and I LOVE our groomer) I think it will be tons easier on her for me to do it at home in shorter sessions more often. And I always have the groomer to fix my mistakes lol.

Not sure about the arm it sounds worth it! I got a different one, I do know I like having 2 hands often while drying her. Right now I just bungee corded my hair dryer onto a lamp. Not real adjustable. 

Haha I feel exactly like you I can't believe I'm doing this either! I hope we don't embarrass the kids in front of their friends!


----------



## KarMar

I don't know the specifics, but I know a few people who have gotten dryer clamp style things from places like Home Depot or Lowes for MUCH cheaper if you do decide you want one.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom

boomana said:


> I'm on vacation this week, and am re-evaluating lots of things. I just realized that I spend nearly $250 a month on grooming for both my dogs, which is the price of a good dryer. My big objection to grooming has been the time involved, mostly drying, so I just decided to invest in a force dryer. Looking at the Kool Pup as I've read reviews both on this forum and elsewhere, but want see if there are other recommendations before I bite the bullet. I'm also looking at a decent grooming table, with the ability to store away easily must.
> 
> When I got Watson, my first dog, I was terrified of grooming him. I'm no longer afraid, except for nails. I've been having Watson's face trimmed, but decided a couple months ago to let it grow out, mostly for curiosity's sake, and because he has a gorgeous coat.
> 
> Never thought I'd join the self grooming group, but here goes.....


Count me in on the re-evaluating. We were spending $100+ each month and not even having her cut. Just baths, nails, paws and sani. I'd rather put that towards more training.


----------



## boomana

Well, I bought the arm. I'll hit Sally's tomorrow to look for scissors. I checked out those Kenchii scissors. Not willing to spend that. I think i'd feel more comfortable with smaller ones for now. I was also looking at thinning shears. I'm so confused. What tooth count? Egad. 

Dee Dee, there is a multipart youtube video (I think six) about thinning a Havanese, where the groomer trims a former show dog to still look like a Havanese but more manageable. I thought of Sophie and itseems like what you're trying to do with her, though he doesn't do bangs.


----------



## krandall

Dee Dee said:


> I did a bunch of research and just yesterday ordered this dryer
> 
> Amazon.com : Flying Simple Dog Cat Pet 3.0 Hp Hair Grooming Force Dryer with Heater (Purple) : Pet Supplies
> 
> I'm sure there are better but I didn't want to spend more than $100. Most didn't have heat and I wanted heat since she shakes after her bath until she gets at least partially dry. This one has 2 heat settings (3 if you include the "none" setting) and 2 speed settings.
> 
> We of course got purple!
> 
> Also got this to go with it
> Amazon.com : Creation Core Groomers Third Arm Hands Free Pet Force Dryer Stand Professional Stainless Steel Hair Dryer Holder for Grooming Table : Pet Supplies


I hope you are happy with it. We started out with an inexpensive force dryer too. They seem to have plenty of power (at least mine did... enough to blow a small dog off a table!  ) The problem was the noise. The cheap ones are HORRIBLY loud. We made do by leaving the canister out in the hall, closing the door as much as possible and just snaking the hose into the room where I dried Kodi. (Thank heavens it DID have a really long hose!) Otherwise I'm pretty sure that both Kodi and I would be deaf by now! When I had the opportunity to buy a Kool Pup, used, from a breeder friend who was upgrading to a higher end dryer, I jumped at it. Now I kick myself for not getting a Kool Pup sooner.

Now, with three, I want to get through them as fast as possible. And I justified the expense by figuring out how much I was paying for grooming services. I now use a stand dryer AND the Kool Pup to get them dry fast.  If need be, I can get through all three dogs in two hours using the two dryers.


----------



## krandall

Dee Dee said:


> Awesome. The kool pup was my first choice if it had a heat option I probably would have sprung for it. But Sophie gets too cold when wet and need some heat. I'll be curious to hear how you like it.


Just to be clear, the air coming out of a Kool Pup (or other force dryer) IS warm... it is heated by running over the motor. There is just no separate heating element. This means less to break, and it is a gentle heat that is easier on the coat. It does take a minute or two to warm up, but I literally think that by 3 minutes in, you've got warm air. I just don't point it at them until it's warm.


----------



## Pucks104

I love the Kool pup. I turn it on and close the door to the room it's in prior to bathing the pups and the motor warms the dryer and takes the chill off the room. Works great!


----------



## krandall

This is the grooming set-up I got from Pet Ege:

https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...D534BDEFB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US

The regular price is $300, but if you keep an eye on it, it does come on sale for $200 a couple of times a year. I LOVE having the caddy to hold everything, and the stool is a real back-saver when you are grooming 3 dogs!

While that table certainly can be folded up, I keep it set up, since I use it daily. It's in our guest room, so unless we have over night guests (which isn't that often) it's available, but tucked away. For travel, this is the table I have:

Ringside Dog Grooming Tables

This one fold up REALLY easily, and the middle bar becomes uneasy carrying handle. It also fits nicely behind the couch in our RV.

For shows, I use this, because it serves as a grooming station AND transports the dog(s) grooming and training stuff, show jacket, etc. to ring side.

Mardel - Grooming Tables, Ringside Tables, Carts and More!


----------



## katscleancutdogs

I have a Metro Air Force Commander dryer at home which I love because it has a fan attachment (not just the cone) which works perfectly for Kati's coat. It gets in there and gets the hairs moved and separated without having to do the curly Q mess. We have K9II at work but they are too much force & money to do my three dogs (dad has a service golden). 
I would LOVE a stand dryer. Had one at my last salon. They are awesome when you want your hands free to brush while drying. 
As for the arm clamp holder thingamabob. I can't stand mine. It never stays where I need it or I run into with my brush and move it that way. I need a holder that goes around my neck or chest or something! 
I had problems with petedge so I don't use them anymore. I use Ryan's Pet supplies and west coast animal supply (wagsupply.com)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katscleancutdogs

Also may seem silly or overkill but with all we do to protect our babies... We should use hearing protection when running the force dryers, even the not so loud ones. I also strongly recommend using a "happy hoodie" for your puppies until you need to dry their ears and head. It keeps the sound down for them and reduces uncontrolled blowing in their face eyes ears mouth nose etc. unless you have one of those dogs absolutely cannot stand having anything around their head.
I love the grooming table I have. Except that it is only one height. I have two of them. But I got them both from somebody else so I don't know where to get them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katscleancutdogs

One thing I would like to add about the scissors.... One good pair of scissors can last you your entire home grooming career. Where you might have to replace your cheaper pair one or two times. Just to think about it when the first pair needs to be retired


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom

Sheri said:


> A few years ago there was a new grooming DVD out by Jodi Murphy. I bought one and have watched it a couple of times. Since I have absolutely no grooming experience and have not even been able to SEE a dog groomed, it was helpful to me. If I get to the point of giving Tucker a short cut I will be watching it again.
> 
> https://jodimurphy.net/shop/the-havanese/[/QUOTE
> 
> I watched the clip and it has me thinking I MAY be able to do this. Going to spring for the DVD. Thanks!


----------



## Dee Dee

such great information from you guys!

I wondered if the dryer i got would be too loud, the reviews said people were surprised about how quiet it is but if I do find it loud I will just return and go for the koolpup. Also glad to hear the kool pup does warm up all the reviews I read on that never mentioned it. Sophie is always a "hot dog" but she really gets cold after her bath so heated sounded like the better option, not knowing the kool pup does get warm. I wish I knew someone local with kool pup so I could see it to compare with mine when it comes, maybe I'll ask on FaceBook. 

That happy hoodie sounds great never heard of it, going to check it out and no doubt spend more $$! LOL. 

i have seen both the Jodi videos (on You Tube only) and the series of the guy thinning the coat. They are both really good! The coat thinning one goes I think to #9 in the series but there are a few missing including #1!

I'll report in on the arm I got to hold the dryer also when it comes. I have a feeling I might be returning and reordering stuff until I get it all down. I do love my wood pin brush and buttercomb!


----------



## boomana

I ordered the third arm that goes with the Kool Pup. It's all an early birthday present to myself, so what the heck.

I was looking for videos on using the dryer, and bumped into this video. The only reason i'm posting it is that I can't believe how this boy, Amos, has the exact coloring as Lola with the silvered chocolate. He has a bit more silver framing his face, though Lola's is getting to be that way as well. I think he's just gorgeous.

I also have that pin brush and really like it.






What thinning shears do you all use?


----------



## Dee Dee

That is a great video I was looking at all the things she uses for grooming and it hit me how much we've deviated from how God created the dog LOL. I am going to have to get Sophie her own cupboard for hair supplies!

I agree that dog is gorgeous! ALMOST as beautiful as our Lola!!! <3


----------



## krandall

boomana said:


> I ordered the third arm that goes with the Kool Pup. It's all an early birthday present to myself, so what the heck.
> 
> I was looking for videos on using the dryer, and bumped into this video. The only reason i'm posting it is that I can't believe how this boy, Amos, has the exact coloring as Lola with the silvered chocolate. He has a bit more silver framing his face, though Lola's is getting to be that way as well. I think he's just gorgeous.
> 
> I also have that pin brush and really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What thinning shears do you all use?


Oh, man! I would NEVER use scissors or thinning shears to remove a mat!!! And I think it's a REALLY bad idea to tell people to groom them with a brush. She's a "master groomer" and she can tell if he's got mats close to the skin. This is how beginners get into really big trouble, and end up having to have their dog shaved.

I've been taking care of my own dogs in full coat for over 7 years now, and have also groomed several other people's full coated show dogs when they've stayed with me. (because someone's in heat, or on the way to a show) I've never needed to hurt a dog with a comb to get typical, day-to-day mats out.


----------



## Dee Dee

How do you get those mats out Karen? I still cut them out because they form so fast and can be way too big and tight to tease apart. I hate to torture her with working on them.

And why is a brush bad does it break the hair? I still have tons to learn never having had a breed that needed grooming before!


----------



## boomana

I use the brush in the morning, plus the CC face comb on her face and a rattail comb for the top knot, which takes about five minutes. I do a full comb out in the evening, which takes between 10 and 20 minutes, depending on what she's been up to during the day. Lola rarely gets mats, and never really went through a blowing coat stage that I could notice, but when she does get one, I can usually work it out with my fingers then with a slicker brush if it's tight. I've only had to cut into a mat three or four times, and as a last resort. I have done a little cutting under her armpit a couple times also. Lola is more of a diva girl than Sophie, and doesn't play nearly as hard. I would think frequent cutting might result in the hair tangling more, being all different lengths, but I'm sure no expert. I'm learning as I go, am clearly new to this whole world, and admit that near everything I've learned, I learned here.


----------



## Sheri

I'm not Karen, and it will be good to read what she has to say.

But, since I've been grooming Tucker myself for 9 years, I think I can say that the biggest key to removing mats is to not let them develop in the first place! ound: Easily said.

You have to comb your dog out as often as needed, depending on their coat. When Tucker was little I had to comb him every day, and now, if we have a busy day or rough activities, or I've had him in a harness, he might have to be combed more than that. And coat blowing...oh, my, I had to totally comb him out several times every day. Sophie is a tomboy, and I bet needs brushed fairly often...

Brushing is good to fluff them up after combing them out, but it a person only brushes them, the coat can mat down at the skin where the brush glides over the top, instead of going clear to the skin, in line combing.

I don't use thinning shears, either, to get mats out, (when Tucker does have them.) I use the end of my comb and work them out. Something that I really like for help in removing mats is EQyss Survivor Detangler Shine, (Dogs, Cats, Puppies.) If you put a dab of that directly on the mat and work it in the mat is pretty easy to comb out.

https://eqyss.com/products/pets/pet-specialty-products/survivor-detangler-pet/


----------



## katscleancutdogs

OK so as a groomer I should say that you should brush and comb your dog's coat out every day and make sure there are no mats&#8230; 
However as the owner of Kati and since I brush out other dogs all day.... Kati gets brushed and combed only when she is given a bath. I have never cut a mat out of her. I'm with Sheri thinking that the different hair lengths are more prone to mat. I actually have never given my girls "sanitary" shaves for this reason. It is a standard grooming procedure. But I noticed that my girls that never got a "sanitary" shave never had the problem of the little ball mats around there that my girls that went to see groomers regularly had, so we don't do that. I was trimming her behind A bit for a while. That actually seem to catch more then not trimming it. So we are not doing that either anymore. No scissors on Kati. 
If you use the right products to wash your dog and you bathe your dog often enough I don't think it should be an issue. Kati has extremely cottony hair and she does mat fairly easily. And she is very much a tomboy and always active and rolling around in the grass and leaves and whatever. I do pull the sticks out when I see them. 
It did take a lot of experimenting. But I thought it made sense that the cleaner the hair, the easier the mats are going to come out. There are many products on the market today&#8230; I use Coat Handler and Chris Christiansen's Just Divine spray is incredible. I also use a shedless shampoo and conditioner before an Argan oil shampoo and conditioner. 
I also finish her grooming with an after product like Ice on Ice from Chris Christiansen or Coat Dressing from Chris Christiansen or Silk Spirits from Chris Christiansen or all of them () something that helps repel the dirt (and sticks )
That all being said I am sure that there are some dogs coats that could not survive the way Kati's does&#8230; if you are willing to have patience and experiment and patiently demat your dog when it doesn't work ...you can find the right grooming procedure that's easiest on you and your dog.
In regards to demanding on my own dogs.&#8230; When I have the time to do it properly. I use my butter comb and pull one hair at a time out of the mat. It can take a long time but you hold the mat in place with your free hand and you pull the hair - one at a time -doesn't hurt the dog and a mat comes out with damaging the least amount of hair.
so now that I've written a book&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jef

this thread is making my head spin :surprise:

so what do most people use to do the basic comb out?
i have the cc face comb but with the longer hair it is too fine for sofie.
i noticed in the vid she used a real wide tooth comb . . . 
have seen a lot of recommending of the cc 005 buttercomb . . . is this what most use for a basic comb out?


----------



## katscleancutdogs

My basic wide tooth comb is actually a 7" Andis cuz it's cheap enough to give to my clients when they need to use one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomana

The CC 005 buttercomb is now my go-to, but I found it too big and unwieldy when Lola was a puppy. i used the CC. 4.5" all coarse comb. It's like one half of the 005. I still keep it in my purse for when we're out and about and she needs a quick go through. I also used and use the face comb daily, usually a few times a day. Love all three. I have a small wooden CC pin brush that was the first grooming tool Lola liked. She still likes being brushed with it, and will sit on my lap like a cat enjoying herself, but now we use it now for relaxing, not really for grooming.


----------



## Sheri

Many of us prefer the CC #005 Buttercomb. It is my main tool, also.

Here is a picture of it, there are a few places that you can obtain it.
https://www.showdogstore.com/chris-christensen-buttercomb-long-toothed-comb-fine-coarse-005/


----------



## KarMar

I think I'm going to break down and buy a buttercomb and wooden pin brush (next paycheck...school just started and textbooks took everything out of me). When I was at my breeder's the other day, I was idly playing with one of her wooden pin brushes as we chatted over her dining/grooming table (you guys would die seeing her setup ). I couldn't help but notice how luxurious it felt.


----------



## krandall

Dee Dee said:


> How do you get those mats out Karen? I still cut them out because they form so fast and can be way too big and tight to tease apart. I hate to torture her with working on them.
> 
> And why is a brush bad does it break the hair? I still have tons to learn never having had a breed that needed grooming before!


Well, it's a little different with Pixel than with the other two. Except when the panties got left on Panda all weekend, neither of them get tight mats, unless they are left for a LONG time. It's usually possible to hold the hair between the mat and the skin, SOAK the mat in something like Ice on Ice, and tease it out with the END of a comb... Just using the last tine or two. pixel's hair is so much finer that mats go right through a regular Buttercomb. For her, I go over her completely with a soft slicker to break things up and remove as much loose undercoat as possible. Then I go back with the wide end of the face comb, looking for any of those tiny mats that slip through between the teeth of a larger comb, before they have a CHANCE to become bigger mats. IF she gets a big mat, (which hasn't happened since she was clipped) I do use sharp shears to cut straight up into a mat to start to loosen it up. I can't imagine that thinning shears wouldn't take out more coat, and the trouble with thinning shears is that all those short hairs that need to grow out will just cause more matting down the line.

A brush is fine for in-between "fluffing up", but we see it over and over here on the forum that people THINK they are brushing thoroughly, and are not really getting to the skin. It's just not possible to get to the skin of a coated dog with a brush, IMO.


----------



## boomana

krandall said:


> A brush is fine for in-between "fluffing up", but we see it over and over here on the forum that people THINK they are brushing thoroughly, and are not really getting to the skin. It's just not possible to get to the skin of a coated dog with a brush, IMO.


i remember seeing a thread on this forum, started by a man who thought he was doing everything right, bought all the "right' grooming stuff, including a table, and diligently groomed his dog daily. He had been brushing, and I vividly remember the picture he posted when he had to get his dog shaved. It was a picture of what looked like a full dog skin, but it was actually a layer of matting up against the skin that was removed. Turns out he had been pushing the mats to the skin with the brush, and because the rest of the coat felt fine, he didn't notice until the dog was suffering. Lola was still a little puppy when i saw that thread, and I instantly bought combs after reading it. I'll see if I can find it and post a link.

I do like my pin brush a lot. It's great for a quick run through in the morning after a night of sleeping and messing up her hair. I credit it for catching mats before they start. It doesn't take the place of combing through everything in the evening, which really doesn't take much time as long as you keep up with it. Watson, my Cavalier/Coton mix, has hair that is different, though longer, and I only need to comb him out every two to three days. I always do a mat check nightly, and he also gets brushed in the morning. The only time he gets mats is when Lola's been pulling on his ears


----------



## boomana

Found the thread:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/6-gene...earn-my-rookie-grooming-nightmare-photos.html


----------



## Sheri

Boomana, that was nice to re-read, thanks for remembering and posting it.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Dee Dee said:


> I did a bunch of research and just yesterday ordered this dryer
> 
> Amazon.com : Flying Simple Dog Cat Pet 3.0 Hp Hair Grooming Force Dryer with Heater (Purple) : Pet Supplies
> 
> I'm sure there are better but I didn't want to spend more than $100. Most didn't have heat and I wanted heat since she shakes after her bath until she gets at least partially dry. This one has 2 heat settings (3 if you include the "none" setting) and 2 speed settings.
> 
> We of course got purple!


Dee Dee - I've been looking at that brand of dryer too. I was actually looking at the one that's a little larger (4.0 HP) and I didn't realize there was a smaller version of the Flying Pig dryer. Please let me know how you like it. The brand has been getting good reviews on Amazon.


----------



## krandall

boomana said:


> Watson, my Cavalier/Coton mix, has hair that is different, though longer, and I only need to comb him out every two to three days. I always do a mat check nightly, and he also gets brushed in the morning. The only time he gets mats is when Lola's been pulling on his ears


I bet it's the Cavalier side that makes him easier... The Cotons I know are pretty difficult to keep mat-free!


----------



## KarMar

Mario has a Coton coat, and it is a pain in the rear. When he comes back from the groomer, he looks like a marshmallow. The nice thing is that, though he mats like no one's business, they come out pretty easily with a slicker. Both of his parents have really nice coat, so we aren't sure where it came from...people never believe he and Nino are the same breed.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

boomana said:


> Found the thread:
> 
> http://www.havaneseforum.com/6-gene...earn-my-rookie-grooming-nightmare-photos.html


Oh my!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

katscleancutdogs;1199481 I use Coat Handler and Chris Christiansen's Just Divine spray is incredible.
[/QUOTE said:


> I bought some of the Coat Handler as I had read so many good reviews on this forum and Amazon about it. I don't know if I'm not using it correctly or what. For me, all it seems to do is make her coat wet. I can't see where it helps "detangle" at all. Am I misusing it?
> 
> I have tried a CC product called Pro-Gro. Someone else here said they liked it so I decided to try it. It's actual for a breed that has an "oiled coat" (whatever that is!) but it seems to help the mats slide out. I like it better than the Coat Handler.
> 
> My favorite go to product for a stubborn mat is just plain ole cornstarch. I sprinkle it on the mat and kind of rub it in. That REALLY helps to loosen the mat. Cheap too!


----------



## KarMar

Sigh...I think Nino is going to go into his full on blowing coat stage very soon. I combed him out completely last night and woke up to find a nasty mat on the side he sleeps on. I am living at home this semester, which will make the vigilant grooming easier, but I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Dee Dee

Jackie I am glad to hear you are happy with the corn starch i keep wanting to try that. I've only used it to whiten Sophie's beard and it works great!

Thanks for all that great advice Karen! I see I've not been doing everything the best way. And I'm not brushing/combing as often as I should either. I can see how critical it is to make grooming a pleasant experience for these guys otherwise they have to endure a lot.


----------



## Barbara Levy

Dee Dee said:


> Jackie I am glad to hear you are happy with the corn starch i keep wanting to try that. I've only used it to whiten Sophie's beard and it works great!
> 
> Thanks for all that great advice Karen! I see I've not been doing everything the best way. And I'm not brushing/combing as often as I should either. I can see how critical it is to make grooming a pleasant experience for these guys otherwise they have to endure a lot.


Dee Dee - how do you use corn starch to whiten Sophie's beard? Washing Loki's face consistently, and maybe the probiotics, have helped with eye stains but his beard is still a mess. Thanks.


----------



## Dee Dee

Our groomer was the first one I heard about it from. I just dampen my fingers and get some cornstarch powder on them then work it into the stains of her beard. You won't have the problem with Loki since he is light all over but I had to watch I didn't get it into Sophie's black or it was stay light for a while


----------



## katscleancutdogs

I use the Coat Handler as sort of a final rinse in the bath. And I use the Pro Gro some too. I think it helps keep the hair healthy so it doesn't mat as easily 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomana

Okay, the grooming table arrived today, but is still in the box. Hopefully, the dryer will arrive next week. I stopped by Sally's and picked up two scissors that were fairly cheap, felt good in my hand, and seemed sharp enough for me to worry a bit. Now for the two things that scare me: cutting nails and anal glands. Watson has a vet appt. in a couple weeks, and i think i'm just going to ask them to show me, but what clippers do you use? Brand name if you like them. Also, do you guys deal with anal glands? I never asked the groomer if this was something she did with either of my dogs. How would I know if I need to?


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I bought some of the Coat Handler as I had read so many good reviews on this forum and Amazon about it. I don't know if I'm not using it correctly or what. For me, all it seems to do is make her coat wet. I can't see where it helps "detangle" at all. Am I misusing it?
> 
> I have tried a CC product called Pro-Gro. Someone else here said they liked it so I decided to try it. It's actual for a breed that has an "oiled coat" (whatever that is!) but it seems to help the mats slide out. I like it better than the Coat Handler.
> 
> My favorite go to product for a stubborn mat is just plain ole cornstarch. I sprinkle it on the mat and kind of rub it in. That REALLY helps to loosen the mat. Cheap too!


I used to use corn starch a lot on Kodi when he was blowing coat. But it doesn't work well on a dark dog like Pixel! . Also, for a bad mat in long hair, there are times that you really need to SOAK the mat in liquid of some sort to be able to wort it out. I have yet to have a Coat Handlers product work well on one of my dogs, even though I know other people swear by it. I recently gave away most of a gallon bottle of CH conditioner because I finally decided I was never going to use it. For my dogs' coats, CC Ice on Ice works better on serious mats than anything else I've tried. It's my go-to every day grooming spray too.


----------



## krandall

boomana said:


> Okay, the grooming table arrived today, but is still in the box. Hopefully, the dryer will arrive next week. I stopped by Sally's and picked up two scissors that were fairly cheap, felt good in my hand, and seemed sharp enough for me to worry a bit. Now for the two things that scare me: cutting nails and anal glands. Watson has a vet appt. in a couple weeks, and i think i'm just going to ask them to show me, but what clippers do you use? Brand name if you like them. Also, do you guys deal with anal glands? I never asked the groomer if this was something she did with either of my dogs. How would I know if I need to?


By FAR the best nail clippers, IMO are Resco. I know Pam King uses them too. They cut through the nail very cleanly, with no crushing and no splintering. As a result, you can nip TINY amounts off at a time if you aren't sure where the quick is. When you can see the little light spot in the middle, you've gone far enough.

As far as anal glands are concerned, I would NEVER allow a groomer to touch my dog's anal glands. In a healthy dog on a good diet, they should not need to be expressed. If they do, it's a veterinary procedure, not something a groomer should do. The more anal glands are manually expressed, the less tone they have, and the less ability to take care of themselves. So leave them alone unless you vet tells you there is a compelling reason to have it done.

There are a FEW dogs whose anal glands are misplaced, so they can't empty normally. Those dogs DO need to be expressed on a regular schedule. There can also be specific times when they can become too full... For instance, when Kodi was having his allergy problems, his anal glands became over-filled due to inflammation. They needed to be expressed twice, about 2 months apart. That has happen just those 2 times in over 7 years. Now that his allergies are under control, he has no more problem with his anal glands.


----------



## krandall

BTW... Cherrybrook carries the Resco clippers.


----------



## boomana

Thanks, Karen!


----------



## katscleancutdogs

I had a dog once you needed her glands expressed regularly. She had been going to a groomer for years. My vet showed me how to do it. I have not had a dog since that has had anal gland issues and I have been The groomer for all of them. at work where I am supposed to express every dogs anal glands, I will do it upon request if the dog needs it, and I will check but I will not force a dog to express it's glands. I am too worried about hurting it especially permanently . That bit about making it worse with repeated treatment (for lack of a better term) totally makes sense to me because the dogs with gland issues tend to be the ones that go see a groomer all the time (schnauzers, Cocker's)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee Dee

My vet told me the same about anal glands doing it too often can cause problems.

Jackie you asked me to report in on the Flying Pig dryer, we got it today and I fired it up for test run. So far I love it! I can't imagine what more I"d want in a blower, it has the 2 heat settings which for Sophie are perfect. Not too hot to burn her but warm enough to keep her warm while blowing dry. It's very quiet IMO, quieter than my hair dryer I was blowing her with. Has decent reach, not too heavy etc. and a selection of nozzles. The power is plenty strong it makes I may use it to blow the leaves off my lawn. (JK!) And the price is right. 

My only complaint so far is when I first turned it on it has a bit of a (plastic) smell. I imagine that will go away in time so will run it for a while before actually drying Sophie with it. She thinks the whole thing is a new toy and has been biting at the air and racing circles around me going nutso.


----------



## seesawhavanese

boomana said:


> Okay, the grooming table arrived today, but is still in the box. Hopefully, the dryer will arrive next week. I stopped by Sally's and picked up two scissors that were fairly cheap, felt good in my hand, and seemed sharp enough for me to worry a bit. Now for the two things that scare me: cutting nails and anal glands. Watson has a vet appt. in a couple weeks, and i think i'm just going to ask them to show me, but what clippers do you use? Brand name if you like them. Also, do you guys deal with anal glands? I never asked the groomer if this was something she did with either of my dogs. How would I know if I need to?


I use a Millers Forge stainless steel plier style clipper. It's important that it's sharp so you can cut slivers off the nail for us amateurs. My first cheap Walmart clipper wasn't sharp enough. I tried using a Dremel, but after catching her fur twice, I gave up on it. I use a hand nail file if required. I haven't tried the guillotine style nail clippers, so I can't comment on them.

I have a 8" 40 tooth thinning/blending shear that I use for Mochi. Get a good one, around $100 give or take. Watch a few videos on YouTube, there are a few pro's that use thinning shears for the whole dog. I have a cheap pair of scissors, long and short, but I mostly use the thinning shear. I wanted to get a curved scissor, but it looks like I don't need it.

How long are you going to keep the coat? I am keeping her about 2 to 3 inches long. If you are going to do 1" or less, then you'll be using electric clippers more often.

My Mochi still doesn't stay still, so I get quite a workout when I groom her. Good luck!


----------



## Sheri

I wouldn't mess with the anal glands unless there is a problem with them. Scooting around tells you they need to be emptied and aren't emptying by the natural action of having a BM, or if you can smell a very strong odor of a fishy kind of smell from their back-end. The vet can show you how to feel if the glands are full, and then how to manually empty them. If they don't need help, don't mess with them. If they are doing what they should on their own and you start emptying them yourself it can become a problem where it didn't use to be.

Tucker went through a spell, when his tummy was so very upset for a couple of years, that I had to empty his every bath day, (every two weeks.) But I rarely have to do it now. It really isn't a big deal, to me.


----------



## boomana

Good to know re anal glands. I took the dogs to their hopefully last or at least rarely scheduled grooming appointment this morning, and the groomer said she's never touched their anal glands and hasn't needed to. I got a small pair of straight scissors and thinning ones at Sally's yesterday, and ordered nail clippers.

Seesawhavanese, I keep my dogs in long coat, and plan on keeping them that way as long as I can. I think they look beautiful. Watson, non-Havanese, has been getting his face trimmed since he was a puppy, but I recently started growing it out, just out of curiosity. I put in his first top knot yesterday (no picture yet), and can't stop laughing because he looks so goofy. 

Here they are a few weeks ago.


----------



## articshark

You guys are hell on my pocketbook. That is all.


----------



## Barbara Levy

articshark said:


> You guys are hell on my pocketbook. That is all.


Mine too! I ordered the Flying Pig dryer this morning after seeing Dee Dee's review. I need it after last night. Loki had quite the night at the dog park. He had a ball but I was bathing him at 8:30 and he takes forever to dry now.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Dee Dee said:


> Our groomer was the first one I heard about it from. I just dampen my fingers and get some cornstarch powder on them then work it into the stains of her beard. You won't have the problem with Loki since he is light all over but I had to watch I didn't get it into Sophie's black or it was stay light for a while


Dee Dee - so you you leave the cornstarch in without rinsing? Does it really lighten the stains or does it just disguise them? I've been washing Willow's face several times a day trying to control the saliva staining and I'm afraid that she might get some sort of fungus infection from being damp under the chin so often. Especially with cooler weather coming up. I've noticed her scratching under he chin a lot more lately and I worry it's from all the washing.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Dee Dee said:


> Jackie you asked me to report in on the Flying Pig dryer, we got it today and I fired it up for test run. So far I love it! I can't imagine what more I"d want in a blower, it has the 2 heat settings which for Sophie are perfect. Not too hot to burn her but warm enough to keep her warm while blowing dry. It's very quiet IMO, quieter than my hair dryer I was blowing her with. Has decent reach, not too heavy etc. and a selection of nozzles. The power is plenty strong it makes I may use it to blow the leaves off my lawn. (JK!) And the price is right.
> 
> My only complaint so far is when I first turned it on it has a bit of a (plastic) smell. I imagine that will go away in time so will run it for a while before actually drying Sophie with it. She thinks the whole thing is a new toy and has been biting at the air and racing circles around me going nutso.


Thanks Dee Dee. Do you notice a great deal of difference in the drying time that it takes to get Sophie dry? I've been using my personal hair dryer on Willow too and even though she does not have a dense coat it seems to take forever!


----------



## boomana

Loki is one happy dog!


----------



## krandall

Dee Dee said:


> My vet told me the same about anal glands doing it too often can cause problems.
> 
> Jackie you asked me to report in on the Flying Pig dryer, we got it today and I fired it up for test run. So far I love it! I can't imagine what more I"d want in a blower, it has the 2 heat settings which for Sophie are perfect. Not too hot to burn her but warm enough to keep her warm while blowing dry. It's very quiet IMO, quieter than my hair dryer I was blowing her with. Has decent reach, not too heavy etc. and a selection of nozzles. The power is plenty strong it makes I may use it to blow the leaves off my lawn. (JK!) And the price is right.
> 
> My only complaint so far is when I first turned it on it has a bit of a (plastic) smell. I imagine that will go away in time so will run it for a while before actually drying Sophie with it. She thinks the whole thing is a new toy and has been biting at the air and racing circles around me going nutso.


That sounds great! That brand wasn't around when I bought my cheap one. It sounds like they've improved on the problems in the others'


----------



## Dee Dee

> You guys are hell on my pocketbook. That is all.


ROTFL!
I was just noticing this thread starting with me asking about scissors, scares me to think of all I've bought since then too


----------



## Dee Dee

> Mine too! I ordered the Flying Pig dryer this morning after seeing Dee Dee's review. I need it after last night. Loki had quite the night at the dog park. He had a ball but I was bathing him at 8:30 and he takes forever to dry now.


Ohhh Loki! I agree that is one happy Havanese face lol!


----------



## Dee Dee

Jackie I have only used the cornstarch 2-3 times for photos or dog shows when she was a pup and it worked great. I never rinsed it out. I'm not 100% sure but I think it probably disguised the stain since it really lightens her black coat if I spill some on it. Interesting you mentioned Willow scratching her chin more I too keep wondering if Sophie's scratching (since that is where she scratches by far the most) has to do with wet beard. It's not wet that often but I do clean it with a wet paper towel every time she eats and it stays wet a while. I also noticed her scratching has been much milder in the last couple of weeks and it's been hot and dry out. Hmmm. I think I'll try blow drying her beard every time I wash it or it gets wet for a while and see if it makes a difference. It rained yesterday and today I notice her back to scratching more again.

I will definitely let you know about the drying time! It just came last night and so far all I've done with it is turn it on and chase Sophie around the room with it LOL (she loves playing with dust buster and vacuum so she thought she was pretty funny). I am sure though it will cut down drying time dramatically when she was standing still and I pointed it at her the hair was horizontal straight back! Way more powerful than regular hair dryer Sophie doesn't mind the extra power at all though. I also ordered a happy hoodie (PINK of course!) I think was it KarMar that suggested it? To soak up some damp around her head while I blow dry the rest of her and also to muffle sound some on dryer although now that dryer is here and I've heard it, hoodie not really needed for that. 

Hopefully Loki will report in too once he gets his hair done with his Flying Pig.  What color did you get him Barbara?

We are going to the beach tomorrow overnight I will take it with me and see how it does on wet puppy! I'll bet it blows all the sand off he too lol.


----------



## Dee Dee

Karen I had read reviews on how loud these littler ones are too so skipped most until I read that the Flying Pig one is quieter. I was still skeptical because I had heard the same thing you said about them being loud but it's really not bad at all. It would be interesting to hear it against the CC one to see what the difference is. But sounds like most of the smaller ones still are quite loud.

I do love the hottest setting it's not as hot as my hair dryer at all but warm enough it will keep Sophie from being a pupcicle!


----------



## seesawhavanese

boomana said:


> Good to know re anal glands. I took the dogs to their hopefully last or at least rarely scheduled grooming appointment this morning, and the groomer said she's never touched their anal glands and hasn't needed to. I got a small pair of straight scissors and thinning ones at Sally's yesterday, and ordered nail clippers.
> 
> Seesawhavanese, I keep my dogs in long coat, and plan on keeping them that way as long as I can. I think they look beautiful. Watson, non-Havanese, has been getting his face trimmed since he was a puppy, but I recently started growing it out, just out of curiosity. I put in his first top knot yesterday (no picture yet), and can't stop laughing because he looks so goofy.
> 
> Here they are a few weeks ago.


Beautiful pics. Mochi is just about 11 months and it was just too much work to keep her in a full coat. We also had the top knot for a while. We cut her shorter each time  She also had her spay, and cherry eye surgery so it's was easier to keep her coat short. I think she's changing coats now, so more matting to deal with. Trimming a full coat shouldn't be too difficult


----------



## krandall

Dee Dee said:


> Karen I had read reviews on how loud these littler ones are too so skipped most until I read that the Flying Pig one is quieter. I was still skeptical because I had heard the same thing you said about them being loud but it's really not bad at all. It would be interesting to hear it against the CC one to see what the difference is. But sounds like most of the smaller ones still are quite loud.
> 
> I do love the hottest setting it's not as hot as my hair dryer at all but warm enough it will keep Sophie from being a pupcicle!


It wasn't a matter of size... My cheap one was actually a bit bigger than my Kool Pup. I think it was a cheaply made/ poorly designed issue, not a size issue.


----------



## Dee Dee

We just tried out the Flying Pig on wet Sophie. I should have figured LOL. She thought it was a great game. 
I couldnt hold her head and video at the same time when I turned it off I was able to get her to hold still for a few seconds with treats she'll catch on fast. 
It does seem a little louder in the utility room with closer walls and nothing soft to absorb sound but it still is less than I would have thought. I'll be having her wear her happy hood when it comes tho and also may move it away and cover it up just to be safe.

It was on low speed here and high heat I actually wish it would get a little warmer yet but it was fine. And every time I'd praise her and go for a cookie, I'd forget I was holding the hose and stuff went flying everywhere.  If you let go of the thing it could swing around and knock someone out lol


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

That's funny with Sophie biting at the dryer. Willow does that too with my hair dryer!


----------



## boomana

Well, my dryer just arrived. Haven't set it up yet as the dogs got groomed yesterday. I'm more excited about being able to dry their legs and tummies off quickly when it's raining, as it is right now in Florida. I had been dreading their need to pee.


----------



## Sheri

boomana said:


> Well, my dryer just arrived. Haven't set it up yet as the dogs got groomed yesterday. I'm more excited about being able to dry their legs and tummies off quickly when it's raining, as it is right now in Florida. I had been dreading their need to pee.


Looking forward to your report about the dryer, and hoping you suffered no damage in the storm.


----------



## Dee Dee

I'm looking forward to your dryer review too. Will be curious how loud it is too. 
Didn't realize you were in storm area yes hope you are all ok!!!


----------



## boomana

I'm completely thrilled with the Kool Pup. Love the 100% adjustable air flow. It's also not cold air at all, which is what I was nervous about. It's also quieter than my own hairdryer.


----------



## boomana

Dee Dee said:


> I'm looking forward to your dryer review too. Will be curious how loud it is too.
> Didn't realize you were in storm area yes hope you are all ok!!!


My area dodged the storm, but we did get some steady rain. See above for mini review.


----------



## Dee Dee

So glad you like the dryer! It's nice to actually look forward to the next grooming  
Glad you are OK too.


----------



## jef

katscleancutdogs said:


> So I can't recommend any inexpensive shears. The best are Kenchii. They have some very small more affordable ones... their Love line.


how would you know what length shears to purchase?


----------



## KarMar

KarMar said:


> This is the slicker we use. I thought I had found one version of it in the backwoods of the internet, but there are a couple slight difference that make me think it's either a newer model of the same brush or a completely different brush altogether.
> 
> Added an attempt at showing an instance where the rotating head makes things much easier.


Our beloved slicker was left behind at a run through and wasn't there when I went back for it. I'm going to look high and low at shows to find another of the same kind, but until then, does anyone have any brands they recommend that are small and soft and not to pricey?


----------



## Heather's

I would be lost without my Oscar Frank Universal slicker brush. The groomer uses it and recommended I get one for Scout a few years ago. I really like how grips the hair. It's also great for picking at mats. The slicker is inexpensive...around $5.00. One time a handle broke so I always have a backup if that should happen again. I've tried several and I like this one the best for Scout.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Willow doesn't like the slicker brush I use. It's one I've had forever that I used on my corgi. I wonder if I had a different one if it would make a difference. What makes one different or better than another? What should I look for?


----------



## KarMar

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Willow doesn't like the slicker brush I use. It's one I've had forever that I used on my corgi. I wonder if I had a different one if it would make a difference. What makes one different or better than another? What should I look for?


The stiffness, thickness, and sharpness of the bristles all play a role. The one I had was softer than any I've seen before in all of those categories, which is why I liked it so much. The slickers you can buy at most pet stores will typically be to hard, and the ones that are soft tend to have balls at the end, basically making them useless when it comes to mats. There was a time a couple months back when I was going to try to find the slicker I like at a show and pick up a few for forum people. The offer still stands if I ever find them.


----------



## katscleancutdogs

Ryan's pet supplies has a mini soft slicker that does not have pin tips and it's cheap it's like five bucks. The Frank's Universal even their soft is pretty stiff. For soft I honestly will only use my Chris Christianson's slicker on my girls.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather's

The Oscar Frank is definitely stiffer. Scout's coat is soft, but thick. It's really makes all the difference brushing him out. I can only go lightly over Truffles because her coat is fine and silky. I probably should get a softer slicker for her. It's still the one tool I would miss.


----------



## whata_dog

Heather Glen said:


> The Oscar Frank is definitely stiffer. Scout's coat is soft, but thick. It's really makes all the difference brushing him out. I can only go lightly over Truffles because her coat is fine and silky. I probably should get a softer slicker for her. It's still the one tool I would miss.
> View attachment 128242


WOW! Scout you are rocking all that lovely hava-hair!

I ended up getting the Oscar Frank slicker , as well as the CC face butter comb and the CC wood pin brush (smaller size) from recommendations here and this thread,before my pup came home-

I LOVE the wood pin brush & face butter comb- so far we don't need the slicker; maybe during coat blowing stage -I tried it but it's kinda big for her yet. 
I have a mentor down the street who showed me how she does line brushing on her Hav's with a brush. That technique has been working well so far
and then I use the comb afterwards as much as I can get the little wiggle worm to stay.
The wood pin brush is great while drying her after a bath too.

Many months ago, I can't remember who posted, but his dog ended up getting super matted, and now he uses a very small/narrow slicker brush for arm pits, etc. There was a picture posted if I remember correctly - that might be a good one to add to my arsenal too.


----------



## Heather's

I really didn't need a slicker for the first year. The soft slicker just doesn't work for us. The CC buttercomb is great for Truffles. I only use the slicker for mats on her.


----------



## KarMar

And then there's me...I used my slicker all the time before I lost it from the time Nino was 6 months on. It's so much easier to use and to get leg mats out than a regular comb is for me. If a mat forms, I usually give it a gentle brush or two with the slicker to loosen it before going in with the comb to pull it apart. I am a little bit lost without it.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Heather Glen said:


> The Oscar Frank is definitely stiffer. Scout's coat is soft, but thick. It's really makes all the difference brushing him out. I can only go lightly over Truffles because her coat is fine and silky. I probably should get a softer slicker for her. It's still the one tool I would miss.
> View attachment 128242


All I can say is WOW! That's a lot of hair!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Thanks everyone for the slicker info. I think maybe a softer one would be better for Willow. Her coat is really quite fine and not really thick. I'll check out the CC slicker. I did look at Ryan's pet supply and they have several slickers that they say are soft. I found them also on Amazon.


----------



## boomana

Love that picture of Scout! If there were a contest using just pics from this forum, I think he might win the thickest coat award. Lola might be coming in second. I only use the slicker on her paws, and maybe a little near her rump from time to time, and sometimes with little mats.


----------



## Heather's

Jackie from Concrete said:


> All I can say is WOW! That's a lot of hair!


I definitely need the slicker! :grin2:


----------



## Heather's

boomana said:


> Love that picture of Scout! If there were a contest using just pics from this forum, I think he might win the thickest coat award. Lola might be coming in second. I only use the slicker on her paws, and maybe a little near her rump from time to time, and sometimes with little mats.


I think Lola and Scout might be tied! :biggrin1: Here's one of the fur kids from a few days ago.


----------



## boomana

That's a great picture. I wish I could do pigtails on Lola, but I can never get them even.


----------



## Heather's

boomana said:


> That's a great picture. I wish I could do pigtails on Lola, but I can never get them even.


I never get her ponytails even. One is always drooping. Grooming day is always good for one picture! &#128522;
This is an hour later.


----------



## boomana

Love


----------



## Bowie's Mom

I absolutely love this thread and its timing. Although it seems as if I'm in the minority here, but I just really adore a Havanese in a shaggy puppy cut! That being said, do I invest in all the CC tools or can I get by with something else and if so, what would that be?


----------



## Bowie's Mom

I'm hoping nobody is thinking that I don't love the Havanese in its God given full coat...its just that I know being on my second pup that I'm not able to keep it up...and have grown to love a nicely done puppy cut.


----------



## boomana

I think most people love a good puppy cut on their havies. Whatever works for you is what's best. Last year, I took Lola to TX for Thanksgiving, and she would romp in my brother's backyard. If I lived there, I would have her in a puppy cut immediately. It took me 5-20 minutes to get out the leaves and twigs stuck in her hair. It wasn't fun for either of us. I live in an area where that's not a problem, so it's easy for me to maintain her. I also think the shaggy puppy cut is super cute, and I still may cut Lola.


----------



## Pucks104

Bowie's Mom said:


> I absolutely love this thread and its timing. Although it seems as if I'm in the minority here, but I just really adore a Havanese in a shaggy puppy cut! That being said, do I invest in all the CC tools or can I get by with something else and if so, what would that be?


I think that many on the forum bought other grooming tools rather than pay the higher prices of CC tools then ultimately bought CC tools and realized that quality grooming tools really make the job easier. And that dogs tolerate combing and brushing better.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I love the look of the full coats too but I've never been brave enough to let Willow's grow out that long. I am letting it get a little longer. She was in a short puppy cut but I really don't like the look. It seems to look kind of choppy. I don't know how long I'm going to let it grow. Depends on me and how well I can maintain it. At least a couple of inches though.


----------



## Heather's

Bowie's Mom said:


> I'm hoping nobody is thinking that I don't love the Havanese in its God given full coat...its just that I know being on my second pup that I'm not able to keep it up...and have grown to love a nicely done puppy cut.


There's nothing cuter than a puppy cut! My first havanese was either in a puppy cut or shaved.  My two are always trimmed every four weeks so not really full coated. Scout gets his face trimmed and is underside shaved so he doesn't mat. Truffles back legs and lower abdomen are trimmed to make combing easier on her. They both get an over all body trim. The CC butter combs are worth the investment. You will have them forever.


----------



## katscleancutdogs

Kati was short until I began to groom professionally. Then I thought it'd be fun to grow her out. I love her puffiness, but we just moved back to Colorado so I may not be able to keep her long. I don't have a bathtub here at home that will work to wash her. I am also concerned about the snow in her paws and legs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall

KarMar said:


> The stiffness, thickness, and sharpness of the bristles all play a role. The one I had was softer than any I've seen before in all of those categories, which is why I liked it so much. The slickers you can buy at most pet stores will typically be to hard, and the ones that are soft tend to have balls at the end, basically making them useless when it comes to mats. There was a time a couple months back when I was going to try to find the slicker I like at a show and pick up a few for forum people. The offer still stands if I ever find them.


The ones with balls on the ends aren't really slicker brushes, though... they are metal oin brushes. But one way or the other, you shouldn't use brushes with ball pins on Havanese... they pull out WAY too much coat!


----------



## April R

Thanks so much for all the grooming tools information. I am waiting for my order of Chris Christensen 005 buttercomb and the tiny tot pin brush. Jade is pretty small, only 5 pounds so I thought the tiny tot brush would be OK. Should I consider another one? Thank you again for all your experience! So far Jade is pretty good with brushing but with her silky coat I want to keep her hair long.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I just got the CC Feet & Face comb. I was surprised at how small it was and was a little dismayed. Shame on me for not reading the description thoroughly. However, I'm glad that I didn't read it because I probably wouldn't have ordered it. Glad I did. It's perfect for her face and feet and works so much better than the comb I've been using! I love it! Thanks for all the information from our forum members.


----------

